# Christmas day ride?



## n3rdy (22 Dec 2013)

What with me getting a few days off work I'm hoping to be able to squeeze an hour in before lunch if the weather isn't too bad (fingers crossed!).

Anyone else thinking of heading out on Christmas Day? :-)


----------



## the_mikey (22 Dec 2013)

If the opportunity arises then I may venture outside, even 5km on the folding bike would be welcome.


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Dec 2013)

Yup. I have a decent sized window to have a spin.


----------



## n3rdy (22 Dec 2013)

Luckily for me, if it does rain I'm getting a turbo trainer so I can have a play with that in the garage


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Dec 2013)

I wish....


----------



## BrynCP (22 Dec 2013)

I plan to go and do my normal 15 mile loop which is 75 minutes of riding for me! Easy for me though as I don't have kids.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Dec 2013)

Nah, Christmas Day is spent with my little lad and Mrs MBE, playing games and filling my face with copious amounts of chocolate and other general non nutritious snacks. I have 320ish other days of the year for cycling, this ain't one if them. 
Enjoy your ride though, if there wasn't a little 'un or a Mrs MBE then yes I'd be out.....


----------



## Bryony (22 Dec 2013)

Hmmm sounds like a good idea! Might have a little ride out Christmas morning!


----------



## stevey (22 Dec 2013)

Will try and get out even if for a little while, think i have some bib shorts for xmas as well as other cycle related pressies so it would be rude not to go and try them....


----------



## rb58 (22 Dec 2013)

Usually try and get out Christmas morning. I'm an early riser, and the rest are sleepy heads, so I usually get a couple of hours in before the house stirs. Wonderfully quiet roads!


----------



## MikeW-71 (22 Dec 2013)

I'll be riding over to my brothers to meet up with the family. It's only a few miles from me, but I won't be taking the direct route  Every chance we'll be out for a ride with little one too during the day.


----------



## Brandane (22 Dec 2013)

I am going to my bro and his family on xmas day, expected mid afternoon. It is about 50 miles away, in a general north direction. Weather forecast looks dry with a southerly wind . 
Unfortunately I might have too much in the way of booze and presents to carry, but at least I am thinking about it!


----------



## fossyant (22 Dec 2013)

Not a chance. Kids and 13 folk to cook for.


----------



## PaulSecteur (22 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Not a chance. Kids and 13 folk to cook for.



So...you`ll be starting to put the sprouts on about now.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Dec 2013)

Going to ride to a friend's for coffee, then to another friend's for dinner, then back home of course 
Panniers will be full of goodies.
If it's a nice day, I'll take the long route, have a wee wander about.


----------



## fossyant (22 Dec 2013)

PaulSecteur said:


> So...you`ll be starting to put the sprouts on about now.



Nope. Steam them for less than 20 minutes. Ha ha.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Nope. Steam them for less than 20 minutes. Ha ha.


Oi, kids are folk too! Even if you've lost count of the little sprogs.

And you can't steam them. Not even for 20 minutes.


----------



## Kies (22 Dec 2013)

Looks like a cold dry day, so i'll be up and out early. Back by 9.30am as the house stirs from it's slumber


----------



## jayonabike (23 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Nope. Steam them for less than 20 minutes. Ha ha.


Par boil them, then finish them off by frying in butter with pancetta (or bacon lardons if your from up north)


----------



## DiddlyDodds (23 Dec 2013)

Ride on Christmas day - not a chance on earth, i will be feet up watching TV eating nuts and chocolate


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Dec 2013)

I can't stay indoors all day so I'll head out for my local 20mile loop at about 10am.
I bought a Garmin with my Christmas bonus which I have used already, but it's right to use it on the big day....


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Dec 2013)

In Denmark, we celebrate Christmas on the evening of the 24th and the have an easy day on the 25th.

If the weather improves I will be out on the Kickbike as I need to lose about 5kg from my winter coat.

Steve


----------



## booze and cake (23 Dec 2013)

I go out on Xmas day every year.

Its one of my favourite times to ride of the year. I live in London and it will be the quiestest day of the year to ride, the place will be deserted, no buses and only a handful of taxi's so its the only chance I'll get to lie down in the road at places like Hyde Park corner, Piccadilly Circus etc.

It gives a glimpse of a city cycling uptopia where there the whole city is our playground and we have it pretty much all to ourselves. Its too good an opportunity to turn down so all the family, food, booze and rubbish telly can wait.


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

so who's going to be rolling on two wheels on xmas day?
I one probably will be 
Cheers Ed


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> so who's going to be rolling on two wheels on xmas day?
> I one probably will be
> Cheers Ed


I am planning to, weather dependant!


----------



## snorri (23 Dec 2013)

I don't like to plan so far ahead.


----------



## Cycling Dan (23 Dec 2013)

I am getting my new bike on the 6th feb as I missed the Christmas guarantee point from specialized. So I booked the 7th 8th and 9th as holiday.


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

ScotiaLass said:


> I am planning to, weather dependant!


haha remember rules #5 and #9


snorri said:


> I don't like to plan so far ahead.


take life as it comes i like your style sir! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> I am getting my new bike on the 6th feb as I missed the Christmas guarantee point from specialized. So I booked the 7th 8th and 9th as holiday.


you covered many a mile on the old one so why not a few more for christmas?
Cheers Ed


----------



## ComedyPilot (23 Dec 2013)

Unless I get up stupid early then I won't get out as I'll be stuffed with Turkey etc.


----------



## Venod (23 Dec 2013)

Usually go for a run to earn my dinner, may substitute a bike ride this year, Boxing day is ride to see the local hunt and its opposition, can be a bit dodgy with all the 4x4's flying about.


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2013)

I fettled my pre war Humber at the weekend and lowered the gearing to a sensible 65" so intend to take it out for a gentle 20 - 30 miler on Christmas day.


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Unless I get up stupid early then I won't get out as I'll be stuffed with Turkey etc.


alright then go for a christmas eve ride starting at 23:59 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

Afnug said:


> Usually go for a run to earn my dinner, may substitute a bike ride this year, Boxing day is ride to see the local hunt and its opposition, can be a bit dodgy with all the 4x4's flying about.


we used to go on boxing day hunt with the lab picking up but don't have time any more 
Cheers Ed


----------



## 400bhp (23 Dec 2013)

I'm tempted to take the bike down to the family in Surrey and get out for a cheeky ride on Christmas Day and/or Boxing Day. Weather is looking OK and annoyingly (with the weather so bad) I am stuck indoors today-first day of the year I am completly free of responsibility with the other half working and daughter with grandma.


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> I'm tempted to take the bike down to the family in Surrey and get out for a cheeky ride on Christmas Day and/or Boxing Day. Weather is looking OK and annoyingly (with the weather so bad) I am stuck indoors today-first day of the year I am completly free of responsibility with the other half working and daughter with grandma.


also free of people telling you not to go out!
Cheers Ed


----------



## martint235 (23 Dec 2013)

Depends on the weather. If it's nice, I'll try to get 50 or so miles in while the turkey is cooking


----------



## coffeejo (23 Dec 2013)

Urgh, multiple Christmas threads on the same topic and none of them are about food!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Dec 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> I am getting my new bike on the 6th feb as I missed the Christmas guarantee point from specialized. So I booked the 7th 8th and 9th as holiday.


Hope it actually turns up on time


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Dec 2013)

snorri said:


> I don't like to plan so far ahead.


Live in the moment


----------



## Col5632 (23 Dec 2013)

Depending on time i will hopefully get out


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

i'm probably not doing any cooking so am free to bugger off down workshop and/or get miles under my belt! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Col5632 (23 Dec 2013)

I'll just say I'm testing out my new jacket that i'm getting bought


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I'll just say I'm testing out my new jacket that i'm getting bought


minimum first test period is 50 miles, honest it even said it on the label! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## gavroche (23 Dec 2013)

No way.


----------



## Col5632 (23 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> minimum first test period is 50 miles, honest it even said it on the label!
> Cheers Ed



We'll see


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Dec 2013)

Depends if her indoors gets frisky ??
Oh ...... Right ...... Yeah ! ...... I mean NO !


----------



## perplexed (23 Dec 2013)

I'll be riding to work if that counts...


----------



## Biker Joe (23 Dec 2013)

Nope. Staying in. It'll be too cold for me.


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

gavroche said:


> No way.





SteCenturion said:


> Depends if her indoors gets frisky ??
> Oh ...... Right ...... Yeah ! ...... I mean NO !





Biker Joe said:


> Nope. Staying in. It'll be too cold for me.


hahahaha all of you read rule #5
http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/

Cheers Ed


----------



## Biker Joe (23 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> hahahaha all of you read rule #5
> http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/
> 
> Cheers Ed


I hate being told what to do. ( Stamps foot in irritation)


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

Biker Joe said:


> I hate being told what to do. ( Stamps foot in irritation)


just read it or santa won't get you any pressies! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Idoru (23 Dec 2013)

perplexed said:


> I'll be riding to work if that counts...


 
Ouch.

I'm sure my wife will want me out of the house on Xmas morning... so weather permitting I should be out. Start pre-burning some calories off.


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

perplexed said:


> I'll be riding to work if that counts...


sorry what do you work as?emergency services?

i should be out awake at about 5:00 or 5:30 i spect 
Cheers Ed


----------



## addictfreak (23 Dec 2013)

perplexed said:


> I'll be riding to work if that counts...



Ah the joys of work on Christmas Day. I love it, the best place to be away from all the hassle!
Unfortunately I'm off this year. If I thought for one moment I could escape on the bike, I would be off like a shot!


----------



## fossyant (23 Dec 2013)

jayonabike said:


> Par boil them, then finish them off by frying in butter with pancetta (or bacon lardons if your from up north)



I do both steamed and par boiled and in the wok with sesame oil and sesame seeds. Blooming lovely.


----------



## ASC1951 (23 Dec 2013)

Yep, and Boxing Day - two 30 or 40 milers round the Rhubarb Triangle, irrespective of weather. We are a bit slower every year.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Dec 2013)

perplexed said:


> I'll be riding to work if that counts...




We were in the pub with friends last night one of whom is a nursing sister. As she left I said " Ann-Marie, I don't think you mentioned what you are up to on Christmas day....."

On the 8 occasions she mentioned it she said it was a 12hr shift-7.30 kick off.

The little angel!


----------



## arranandy (23 Dec 2013)

Hoping to get out for a couple of hours on Christmas day morning. Then it will be down to the inlaws for Christmas dinner.
Also planning a wee ride on Boxing Day as well


----------



## redflightuk (23 Dec 2013)

Yes i shall be out


----------



## Pennine-Paul (23 Dec 2013)

got xmas day off for once

a blast round Manchester city centre with not a car in sight looks in order


----------



## XRHYSX (23 Dec 2013)

I'm off to Plymouth for Christmas not aloud  wont be able take the bike with me, 

So unless Santa brings me a new one I will be off cycling till the new year


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Dec 2013)

Pennine-Paul said:


> got xmas day off for once
> 
> a blast round Manchester city centre with not a car in sight looks in order


You must know a completely different Manchester to the one I know 
Will that be Manchester USA ?


----------



## cyberknight (23 Dec 2013)

gavroche said:


> No way.


No hope , to busy building and "testing" the kids pressies 
We are having family round boxing day as well for dinner and tea although im not sure i can eat a whole one after x mas dinner


----------



## Herbie (23 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> so who's going to be rolling on two wheels on xmas day?
> I one probably will be
> Cheers Ed


 

Last year I spent the last 59 minutes of the year out my bike scooting about Aberdeen city centre....got some funny looks from revellers.....timed it perfectly for the Bells...don't know if i'll do it again but it was a nice way to end 2012 : )


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

Herbie said:


> Last year I spent the last 59 minutes of the year out my bike scooting about Aberdeen city centre....got some funny looks from revellers.....timed it perfectly for the Bells...don't know if i'll do it again but it was a nice way to end 2012 : )


hmmm so that's christmas eve, christmas day and early quick shoot out boxing day and now the 31st, not sure i will be allowed or will want to do it at 23:00 though!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Pennine-Paul (23 Dec 2013)

SteCenturion said:


> You must know a completely different Manchester to the one I know
> Will that be Manchester USA ?



i've done it before on xmas day,i've ridden the full length of Deansgate and seen nobody and not a single car to be seen either.


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

nice will see if i see any
then again I'm not really near a large town and defo not manchester!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Herbie (23 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> hmmm so that's christmas eve, christmas day and early quick shoot out boxing day and now the 31st, not sure i will be allowed or will want to do it at 23:00 though!
> Cheers Ed


 
I was fortunate that it was a fine dry evening but it was a bit nippy I remember but wrapped up well....my Whisky went down a treat at midnight


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

wisky is always appreciated i'm only 14 virtually 15 though so none for me! haha
Cheers Ed


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Dec 2013)

Pennine-Paul said:


> i've done it before on xmas day,i've ridden the full length of Deansgate and seen nobody and not a single car to be seen either.


Did u do that Mcr closed road thingy this year ?
Can't remember what it was called but plan to do it next year !


----------



## Pennine-Paul (23 Dec 2013)

SteCenturion said:


> Did u do that Mcr closed road thingy this year ?
> Can't remember what it was called but plan to do it next year !



Could'nt do it as fixed gear bikes were banned


----------



## MissTillyFlop (23 Dec 2013)

Sadly not able to as am in the north and the bike is at home is windy Kent. Might have to go for a "bracing" run though. (I might not be able to sneek the bike into the car, but I can with my trainers!!!)


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (23 Dec 2013)

Would love to especially as I have missed today - mind you it is blowing the bins across the road right now and the rain is almost horizontal so probably not the best idea to be riding right now. The wife will kill me if I run out (or cycle out I suppose) on Christmas Day with 7 children under 13 and 9 adults in the house including 2 ladies over 87 years old. It will be enough to get out with the dog for a walk for an hour!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Dec 2013)

Hoping to get out for a 6 mile, or so, 'XC' run ('the wetter, the better!!')


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Dec 2013)

Yeahhhh....not been out since I started my new job on the 14th....try and stop me!


----------



## ClaireSaud (23 Dec 2013)

Can't wait for Christmas Day. I'm off out on my new bike - hubbie has made me wait 2 weeks...argh the pain!
Here is she


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Dec 2013)

yep - will be off out with an equally mad OH... not sure if we are doing a 40, 50 or 60 miler yet, but Christmas Day lunch will probably be in a rural railway station (for shelter) same as last year.... Otherwise we are cycling over to Failsworth to see his parents which will be a +70 miler from here. Will be out from first light until well after dark I suspect! Boxing Day is rumoured to be out on out mtb's somewhere.... 27th (our wedding anniversary) we will also be out... weather being vaguely permitting that is... (I'm cycling back out to my parents' home tomorrow (yet again) to help them out so its about time I saw my in-laws...)


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep - will be off out with an equally mad OH... not sure if we are doing a 40, 50 or 60 miler yet, but Christmas Day lunch will probably be in a rural railway station (for shelter) same as last year.... Otherwise we are cycling over to Failsworth to see his parents which will be a +70 miler from here. Will be out from first light until well after dark I suspect! Boxing Day is rumoured to be out on out mtb's somewhere.... 27th (our wedding anniversary) we will also be out... weather being vaguely permitting that is... (I'm cycling back out to my parents' home tomorrow (yet again) to help them out so its about time I saw my in-laws...)


my god lucky you pedaling for a week odd all over the place!  nice christmas dinner! all of us jealous on here! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

ClaireSaud said:


> Can't wait for Christmas Day. I'm off out on my new bike - hubbie has made me wait 2 weeks...argh the pain!
> Here is she
> View attachment 34830
> View attachment 34831


oooooooohhhhhh lucky you
for that sort of severe pain pain I would go to A&E for that looks serious! but of course you need t cycle there! 
oh well enjoy 
Cheers Ed


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> my god lucky you pedaling for a week odd all over the place!  nice christmas dinner! all of us jealous on here!
> Cheers Ed


just burnt Christmas day dinner - having another attempt. my OH asked for my vegan pate for the sandwiches... managed to burn butter beans by letting them boil dry. (I'm vegetarian but allergic to all dairy products, so effectively vegan + eggs & honey). I have a back up plan - the Christmas cake (homemade) is a solid slab of fruit & nuts which is great for cycling after eating, just not so great for the person carrying the cake . 
Haven't made my birthday cake yet - thinking on a chocolate sponge one, dairy free but the Christmas cake usually lasts through to end of feb, so probably don't really need a birthday cake as well...


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> just burnt Christmas day dinner - having another attempt. my OH asked for my vegan pate for the sandwiches... managed to burn butter beans by letting them boil dry. (I'm vegetarian but allergic to all dairy products, so effectively vegan + eggs & honey). I have a back up plan - the Christmas cake (homemade) is a solid slab of fruit & nuts which is great for cycling after eating, just not so great for the person carrying the cake .
> Haven't made my birthday cake yet - thinking on a chocolate sponge one, dairy free but the Christmas cake usually lasts through to end of feb, so probably don't really need a birthday cake as well...


unlucky with being allergic to dairy must have been a pain when cycling part of the world!
oh well ho hum must get on with pedaling life
don't get too down i'm not a great chef my self! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Sunny Portrush (23 Dec 2013)

I`m hoping to go out an do my 20 mile loop but it is a tad breezy up here. I reckon with the current tail-wind, the outward 10 miles with take about 10 seconds, the inward 10 miles may take me to next year!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2013)

New Years is our customary ride day around here. May be a few miles, or a few feet, depending on conditions. I shall endeavor to ride a wee bit on Christmas, though it may be frightful cold.12f.


----------



## James10 (24 Dec 2013)

Just tried going out. Forecast said clouds for the rest of the day with a moderate wind so that's okay... I thought. Took the usual half an hour messing around with all manner of winter paraphernalia before I was ready. Opened the garage door to see that it had just started raining so I waited 5 minutes before it stopped. I left shortly after, presuming it was just a quick shower. 

For the first 30 seconds, while whizzing along, I was really pleased that I made the decision to go out on my bike. Just as this thought was reaching it's conclusion in my mind came a deluge of heavy rain which quickly developed into a full-on hailstorm. I arrived back at home 5 minutes later, cold and completely soaked through. I hate the weather, and I won't be going out on Christmas day.


----------



## derrick (24 Dec 2013)

So how many of us are riding in the morning, i am going to get out about 8-30 am before they all get up, weather forecast looks good, 20 mile route will do me nice, get back have a nice breakfast then open some pressies, sounds good to me.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Dec 2013)

No chance. To many toys to put together inc hornby train set.


----------



## uclown2002 (24 Dec 2013)

Should have a 3 hr window to nip out for a 50 miler.


----------



## DooDah (24 Dec 2013)

No chance for me either, 3 year old and the whole family would linch me. Booked in for a long one boxing day morning though, followed by boozy lunch


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Dec 2013)

I've got an hour or two window if it ever stops raining!


----------



## n3rdy (24 Dec 2013)

derrick said:


> So how many of us are riding in the morning, i am going to get out about 8-30 am before they all get up, weather forecast looks good, 20 mile route will do me nice, get back have a nice breakfast then open some pressies, sounds good to me.


Just got all my gear ready for an early start. Turns out I'll have a couple of hours so a few more miles than I'd thought :-)


----------



## Breedon (24 Dec 2013)

Won't be going out Christmas day but will be boxing day to the in laws, about 68 miles to ruskington near Sleaford have some thing to eat and drive home, weather is perfect as well with a tail wind


----------



## Brandane (24 Dec 2013)

Have scrubbed the idea of cycling the 50 miles to xmas dinner at brothers, due to having too much to carry.
IF this wind dies down, I might get up and go out for a couple of hours before heading further afield - in the car.

Edit....... The wind has died down, but still a strong breeze. Frequent showers too, so the ride idea is scuppered. Need to be showered and out of the house by about 1pm anyway. Next opportunity won't be until next Tuesday at best. Away from home tomorrow, storm due friday, work saturday, sunday and monday.


----------



## Mr_Grieve (25 Dec 2013)

As long as the wind dies down I'll be cycling 55km to my brother's for xmas lunch. For being allowed to escape 1 and half hours early I'll be the nominated driver and have to drive back.


----------



## cardiac case (25 Dec 2013)

Now I know it's only a couple of miles but I'm off to the pub for a quicky lunchtime.

Does that count?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Dec 2013)

I've been for my Christmas Day ride, 20 miles around Leicester. Wonderfully quiet, if only every day was like this morning. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/101800081


----------



## Brandane (25 Dec 2013)

DooDah said:


> No chance for me either, 3 year old and the whole family would linch me. Booked in for a long one boxing day morning though, followed by boozy lunch


Aye, you are a bit young to be going out cycling on your own. Not sure that your parents should be allowing you booze at lunchtime either .


----------



## winjim (25 Dec 2013)

Right, I'm off out for a quick 20 miles or so while my wife goes for a run. Weather looks great here.
Then it's home for pressies and feasting 

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Dec 2013)

Tis looking good here - just arranging a 40 miler over lunch. luckily I have company: my OH is a keen cyclist as well!


----------



## stevey (25 Dec 2013)

Will def try and get out later.... there is a strange glowing orb in the sky???? .....Oh yes its the


----------



## stevede (25 Dec 2013)

Just off out now for an hour or so


----------



## Stan_Bowles (25 Dec 2013)

Merry Xmas! 
Went out with intention of going to Trafalgar Sq and take a picture of the tree there at dawn. 
Got as far as South Kensington when the P fairy struck .
Fingers frozen, took ages to get done. Had enough, turned back and came home
Solution, I need a new bike


----------



## stevey (25 Dec 2013)

Stan_Bowles said:


> Solution, I need a new bike



 I like your solution.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Dec 2013)

Got a leisurly 20 miles in this morning, now breakfast and pressies and then cycling 35 miles to see the family.


----------



## evo456 (25 Dec 2013)

Got a quick one in just now, 11 miles or in christmas terms- 2 mince pies worth


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Dec 2013)

Just a quickie in the end as I got absolutely soaked! 
http://www.strava.com/activities/101816564

Happy eating all!


----------



## Saluki (25 Dec 2013)

I am bored to tears. Might go out for a ride in a min.


----------



## stevede (25 Dec 2013)

stevede said:


> Just off out now for an hour or so




17 miles along a few trails & the canal.

Quick shower & change then a 2 mile walk to the curry house for lunch & a couple of beers


----------



## derrick (25 Dec 2013)

Got out for a 20 miler this morning, bright sunshine although it was a bit nippy, roads were really quiet, i did see 4 other cyclist out and about all going in the opposite direction. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/101818941


----------



## Saluki (25 Dec 2013)

Saluki said:


> I am bored to tears. Might go out for a ride in a min.


Back now. 8.15 miles around the Wattlefield block, in the sunshine. I saw a chap on his roadie and a family pre-lunch outing on their shiney new bikes.


----------



## Gixxerman (25 Dec 2013)

Just got back from a nice 30 miler. Warm enough for shorts, Feet got cold though. Roads reasonably quiet. Didn't see another cyclist. Still got a few close passes, so the "goodwill to all men" element was not universally evident. I few walkers / peds expressing looks and words of disbelief of someone cycling on christmas morning in shorts. One even asking me if "I was mad?". Saw a stoat.


----------



## uclown2002 (25 Dec 2013)

A very pleasant 50 miler in perfect conditions; bright sunshine, 1-3 C, slightly breezy.

Seen 24 other cyclists, all in 1's and 2's! Bravo!

http://www.strava.com/activities/101833518


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Dec 2013)

Just back from a +40 miler. plenty of ice around this morning in this neck of the woods  including one road closed by the police after the 4th accident in the same place before midday! Thankfully/luckily we talked our way through and to be honest, we had already cycled much worse earlier on in the ride. Lunch - jam sandwiches & peppermint tea at a motorway services and then onwards. Only started to spit with rain towards the end, but nothing much and didn't get wet. Now to eat the Christmas cake we didn't eat at the motorway services (OK, I confess it services an A road as well and we got in that way - but it had chairs and a table we could sit at!)

http://www.strava.com/activities/101844103


----------



## Twelve Spokes (25 Dec 2013)

Nope,im saving myself for my commutes on the 29th,30th and 31st.Anyway last nights commute back was horrendous enough.


----------



## Thomk (25 Dec 2013)

Burned off about 1000 calorie in my 28 mile ride to my parents for lunch. Then ate 2000 calories worth of lunch.


----------



## stevey (25 Dec 2013)

Was determined to get at some point today so just back from this, not far but every little helps and feel much better for it.
http://www.strava.com/activities/101849955

Tested new bib shorts, jacket and gloves.... All good


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Dec 2013)

After yesterday's spinning class a bit of a cold started.... I woke today feeling a bit rubbish.
Today I went out at 11 o'clock, bright sunshine, got 500yds and returned home for a better coat. Went out again, got just over 1 mile and I was struggling breathing going up a slight rise. Not long after this I got myself a rear puncture......... Although I had kit on me I rang the missus and got picked up. Fixed the bike in the garage.

Then I gave up!


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Dec 2013)

Got 20 miles in around Richmond park today on the new TCR1 Advanced . The police where patrolling the down hill sections  

http://app.strava.com/activities/101836441


----------



## BigonaBianchi (25 Dec 2013)

Rode the bike from the living room into the hallway to make room for Christmas


----------



## Sunny Portrush (25 Dec 2013)

So, which lucky people managed to get out for a spin today - I would`ve gone except for the fact that when i was out with the dog this morning, I nearly got blown off my feet - didnt fanct trying that on the bike. And now it has calmed down, i`ve had one or two too many sherbets to risk it lol. Hope everyone had a great Xmas - bike sale starts on Fri!!


----------



## vickster (25 Dec 2013)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/christmas-day-ride.146027/post-2838969

Not me, I am 100 miles from home with no bike. Next weekend


----------



## cyberknight (25 Dec 2013)

I was woken up at 4.15 am and i have only really just sat down .


----------



## Mike_P (25 Dec 2013)

Went out for an hour this morning, very quite, and bike started an annoying knocking noise from one of the wheels which did not want to occur when I spun them by hand. Only when I got back did I notice a dangling zip tag on the pannier and hope thats all it was. Decided it was too cold investigate in the yard and popped the bike back into the shed for another day.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2013)

Just a quick 20 miler this morning following a bacon sarnie breakfast. Roads still soaking wet and covered in tree debris from this week's winds and field run-off from the rain, but it was just good to get out in the sun for a change. Then 5 miles out to mum's for dinner and 5 miles back this evening under clear skies.

Hope to do something similar tomorrow as that's when my sister, niece & nephew come out to mum's.


----------



## annedonnelly (25 Dec 2013)

I was out for an hour this morning. Lovely calm morning, bit more frosty than I'd expected. I'm scared of ice, but there was only one dodgy bit and I didn't come off so no harm done.
Really pleased to get out, it's the first proper ride for weeks - everything else has either been commutes or shopping trips.


----------



## albion (25 Dec 2013)

Not quite enough time today and maybe I will regret it.
And tomorrow's opportunity is looking a bit too treacherous here up north.

As I've ordered that Halfords Turbo Trainer, mild weather may well be due from now on.


----------



## Puntsdog (25 Dec 2013)

3 miles out and a puncture! Happy Christmas! Took it in good humour though as I had a feeling it was going to happen. You know how it is on time sensitive dayd when you just want to squeeze a quick ten miles in...


----------



## Ian193 (26 Dec 2013)

Hope to get out on Boxing Day for a short ride with my other half need to take bike to my mums to make room for my new one on Sunday


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2013)

Never got around to it, I had to assist with Lessons and Carols last night right after work, then came home and made dinner. Today I was too busy in the morning, did a short 10 miles on the trainer, then was waylaid by Beef and Yorkshire Pudding fabulously prepared by Mrs. GA. Should get a bicycle prepared for the New Years' Day Ride, maybe on Saturday.


----------



## DRHysted (26 Dec 2013)

The ride home yesterday morning was quite nice (apart from the rain). I was being chased by a lightening storm, so I was plunged from brilliant light (from the flash) to the relative darkness on my headlights.


----------



## booze and cake (26 Dec 2013)

I overslept and missed my planned ride. I refuse to set the alarm on Xmas day, seems wrong somehow. Went out on my own anyway. More cars and peds than expeceted but still so nice to have a bus and lorry free day.


----------

